# Suche Mitspieler auf Aegwynn Allianz oder Shattrath Allianz



## Linostar (7. März 2012)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: Verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung. 
Wenn ihr auf Aegwynn Allianz oder Shattrath Allianz spielt bekommt ihr zum Dank 10k G für den ersten der sich meldet!



Schreibt mir dazu eure Emailadresse per Privatnachricht und ihr bekommt die innerhalb max 2 Tagen..


----------

